# I found a Texas Brown T Sling...



## texascowboy1979 (Dec 9, 2008)

So my lambs and goats are having babies... so I had to move some rocks and wood to make a half fence for  the moms to jump out and the babies to stay in... any hoo, I moved a big bolder and saw what looked like a a regualr big spider, but when I looked again, I noitced it was a tarantula sling... his legs are about 1/2 long... I picked him up carefully with my hand and put him in an enclourse. Here are pics of him.

I am under the impression to feed pin head crickets right?


----------



## SNAFU (Dec 9, 2008)

I'd mist a corner to provide a water source and wait for him to settle in. Try to feed him/her tomorrow. Pinheads should be fine. Post the pics when you get a chance!


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 9, 2008)

You could also feed it pre-killed meal worms or pre-killed crickets. Post a picture. Are you sure its not just a big wolf spider? If so, then nice find!


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Dec 9, 2008)

pics added to top post


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 9, 2008)

That is deffinatly a tarantula sling. Cute little fella. Nice find:clap:


----------



## Dreadz (Dec 9, 2008)

Just feed it pre-killed mealworms or crickets and mist the sides of the cage to keep it a little moist. Nice find by the way.


----------



## SNAFU (Dec 10, 2008)

Really nice find! It must still be pretty warm down in you area. I am as far NE as you can get, on the Tx/Ark state line. We have already had a couple of nights below freezing here.


----------



## Aarantula (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow you are sooooooooo lucky that you literally have T's in your backyard!!! If you find anymore slings could you mail one or two my way!?


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 10, 2008)

Awesome discovery! :clap: 

I doubt that it will be necessary to pre kill it's food, though. It has obviously been doing just fine hunting and dispatching it's own - just look at that fat hiney.. 

If you keep other Tarantulas as pets - then I heartily suggest quarantine for this guy/gal until after the next molt. No point in taking chances, right? 
Congratulations on a great new addition!


----------



## Cigarman (Dec 10, 2008)

Funny, I shudder at the thought of human babies but the little slings are all cute and fuzzy. So adorable they are. Hope it turns out to be a lady


----------



## betuana (Dec 10, 2008)

Great find! I wish we could find Ts outside around here...

Pinheads, prekilled small crickets, mealworms, and fruit flies seem to work well with most of my T slings.

That little guy actually looks a bit dark - either its starting to show some of its color already or it might even be in premolt!

Congrats!


----------



## J.huff23 (Dec 10, 2008)

Amazing! I guesse it wasnt a wolf spider eh? Nice find! Congrats Man, im jealous.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 10, 2008)

Great Find! I wish I lived in a place where there were t's just running around all willy-nilly. The best I get in MD is velvet ants and some interesting true spideys; jumpers, latro's, fishing spiders...


----------



## c'est ma (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweet!  What an adorable little creature!

FWIW, my slings at that size easily take small live crickets--they're really well beyond needing pinheads. (My pet store sells small, medium, and large crix...)


----------



## tarantulagooroo (Nov 20, 2009)

*cool*

i have a wild texas brown myself he is about 4 in


----------



## skippy (Nov 20, 2009)

so cool... i love aphonopelmas


----------



## Tindalos (Nov 21, 2009)

im jealous 
i want an aphonopelma
so bad.
nice find.


----------



## Teal (Nov 21, 2009)

*Does no one read the date on posts anymore? LOL *


----------



## Shell (Nov 21, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Does no one read the date on posts anymore? LOL *


LOL I just looked at the OP and realized how old   Glad I didnt post earlier lol


----------



## sinflspeed (Nov 21, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Does no one read the date on posts anymore? LOL *


GOOD ONE!  So easy to just look at messaging without a date.  Pretty sure it was done on a search.  Oh well.


----------



## jesters22 (Nov 21, 2009)

i wish new jersey had free ranging tarantulas... we suck..


----------



## JDeRosa (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks like it has a molt coming up.


----------

